# My Make-Up work



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Howdy! My computer's fixed and I'm back on the net! Yay!

Just wanted to share with everyone my latest completed project. A small independant movie company wrangled me in to be make-up artist for their Zombie film. Of course who got to be the special made-up zombie, but yours truley since acting is my main gig. :-D

Here's some pics, enjoy! I'd appreciate any thoughts!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

EXCELLENT SIR! When are you going to post a how to??? Looks fantastic!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

lookin good Sickie,
no pics of the rest of the cast?, or were you a lone zombie?
whats with the yellow dots on the cupboards


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Heyya Lilly. 

I can post what the rest of the cast looked like if you'd like. To be truthful though, the director and producer gave me about an hour to make up five others. I wasn't too happy about the make-up because of time limits, but I wasn't in the position exactly to argue too much. They only got paint for background work though, soit worked good enough.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Spokanejoe! 

I suppose if there was enough interest I could do a how to page, otherwise I can just post a bunch of steps if wanted.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah! the yellow dots...have you considered glasses? LOL The dots are from a previous shoot doing a parody of Real World.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very Sickie, and most definitely ickie.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Good Job Sickie!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My nose does that if I eat too much Chocolate. Awesome job!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Thanks guys! That really does mean a lot coming from veterans at this stuff!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

VERY nice job, SI! You did that out of Wheaties and chocolate syrup? How resourcful! Oh! I almost missed the vanilla extract..You gotta smell good!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL! Wheaties, chocolate syrup, red food coloring, spirit gum, Kayro syrup, nose putty, latex, blushes, shaving cream, and pancake to be exact. ;-D


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Really? I thought that was just breakfast! LOL! I am impressed!..yes, a how-to is in order...and a grocery list.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

need a how to....most diffently!!!!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

those are such nice cabinets! oh and the make up looks really good too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

made the cabinets out of toothpicks and sardines!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sickie my friend, you did a vonderful job!!!! yes yes, a how to is a must! hahah and what Dr M. said! "...and a grocery list"


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

nice job, congrats on the gig


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wyatt! Long time no see! Thanks.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Heyya DFBL. There's been enough requests for a How-
To that I'll write one...and a grocery list. heh Everyone may have to wait a week or two until I get the time, though. I have a glorified featured extra part in a new Vince Vaughn movie I have to do, first. :-/


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sveet!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait for the how to------take yer time!-------- and the pics from the new movie! ---Hint Hint---- :>


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

unfortunely it's against rules to take pics on the set. Those that have tried have rapidly been dismissed...but they'll be plenty make-up pics with the how-to. heh


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Ewwww... NICE work!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Ghostess. I asked Zombie-F to creata a make-up/costume category on the forum, but he's still thinking about it.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> unfortunely it's against rules to take pics on the set. Those that have tried have rapidly been dismissed...but they'll be plenty make-up pics with the how-to. heh


Cool... i understand....  Don't want you to be rapidly dismissed! That would not be good! I can see why they would not want anyone taking pictures...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, provided I don't wind up on the cutting room floor, I should have some good shots of me within 2 feet of Vince. 

Dang that guy is frikkin' tall! Technically he's 6'5", but that's without his heeled shoes. With me being only 5'6" I definately felt like a dwarf next to him! He may as well have been 7' tall!


----------

